# foundation for acne prone skin?



## choseck (Jan 7, 2006)

This doesn't seem to be too uncommon of a statement, but my MAC foundation is starting to make me break out again.  I would love to go without foundation, but my skin is just too splotchy.  Can anyone recommend a foundation for oily, prone to breakouts, skin?  High end, low end, I don't care.. I JUST NEED SOMETHING!


----------



## user3 (Jan 7, 2006)

What type of coverage would you like? Sheer, medium or full

Keep in mind that different people breakout from different things.

A few I like:
Bare Minerals (adjustable coverage)
Aromaleigh (adjustable coverage)(This would be my first choice for you)
aromaleigh.com

Almay Amazing lasting (medium to full)
Lorac oil free (sheer)
Make Up For Ever (medium)

Also check out this list that the lovely FairladyZ posted. This might help you out.
While it's not a for sure thing that none of the Noncomedogenic will clog pores or break out it's a place to start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36501


Also IMO MAC makes plenty of great products but their foundations have a bad history of breaking people out.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 7, 2006)

*i had really bad acne..thanks to my paternal genes... i've noticed inprovement while using(check my profile pic) 
skin clearing makeup by neutrogena*





  Neutrogena SkinClearing oil-free makeup contains a blemish fighter that clears up skin.

This dermatologist-developed formula clears up blemishes and prevents future breakouts. The lightweight, oil-free formula provides clean, fresh and natural-looking coverage. It also contains oil-absorbing powders that help control shine. It helps clear and minimize the appearance of pores. The multi-vitamin complex helps maintain skin's healthy look.


*after that i buff on powder (kinda like BE)*





 Neutrogena Healthy Skin loose powder provides flawless, natural-looking coverage while softening and conditioning skin.

This whisper light, velvety soft powder provides a beautiful matte finish without a powdery look. The dermatologist-developed formula contains Pro-Vitamin B5 and Vitamins C and E to help soften and condition skin. Light diffusers soften the look of fine lines and minimize imperfections.

​


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know what type of MAC foundation you used. I had the Select SPF liquid and switched to the Select Matte. The first one made my skin oily-er than usual and as a result I broke out more. But Select Matte is Oil-free and does a really good job of staying matte. I haven't noticed any out-the-ordinary breakouts w/ it either. Also, Lancome's Teint Idole is supposed to be awesome for oily skin, but I personally can't afford the $35 price tag. HTH!!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ooo I almost forgot! When getting whatever foundation make sure it is oil-free. Because oil is what clogs pores, leading to pimples (but I'm sure you already knew that!)


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm a natural oil well.  I use Body and Soul powder foundation- it works wonders!


----------



## user3 (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked* 
_i had really bad acne..thanks to my paternal genes... i've noticed inprovement while using(check my profile pic) 


​_

 

This is  O/T but I've never looked at your profile before! You are a
freakin' cutie pie!


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jan 7, 2006)

I used to break out a lot while using Cover Girl Aquasmooth, so I switch to Cover Girl Fresh Complextion and broke out more. so then I tried that Clean&Clear concealer stick thing with some oil free powder over it and that still didn't help. so, I went to BareMinerals, and my breakouts were gone within 2-3 weeks, and I haven't had a major break out since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tada.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Jan 7, 2006)

Bare Minerals is the greatest thing ever!  I've used it for almost a year now.  No bad breakouts, (i got a few during the summer,but ofcourse, heat and sweat and not being able to shower due to babysitting isn't too good for the skin).  But now I have 0 break outs!  Its greatt!


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Also, Lancome's Teint Idole is supposed to be awesome for oily skin, but I personally can't afford the $35 price tag. HTH!!_

 
It is.  Someone gave me a bottle of it once and it lasted me well over a year - and it worked well with my combo skin - so $35 isn't really that bad, I guess, although I've never gotten around to buying it again.  It was a very, very nice quality.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 
_It is.  Someone gave me a bottle of it once and it lasted me well over a year - and it worked well with my combo skin - so $35 isn't really that bad, I guess, although I've never gotten around to buying it again.  It was a very, very nice quality._

 
wow! a whole year? maybe i will have to get some.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_This is  O/T but I've never looked at your profile before! You are a
freakin' cutie pie!_

 

thanks


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 
_This doesn't seem to be too uncommon of a statement, but my MAC foundation is starting to make me break out again.  I would love to go without foundation, but my skin is just too splotchy.  Can anyone recommend a foundation for oily, prone to breakouts, skin?  High end, low end, I don't care.. I JUST NEED SOMETHING! _

 
Whatever you choose make sure it's water based.
Also you may want to check out another one of my posts where I list all the common comedogenic ingredients, it might be a good thing to refer to when purchasing:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36501


----------



## vampygirl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm with Zap2it on the Aromaleigh.  I've used only that for the past year and my skin is sooo much clearer than it was before.  I still get the occasional zit, but that's just my very oily skin. 

Aromaleigh also has samples you can order to check out.

Hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 10, 2006)

I used EL Double Wear or Revlon Colorstay, - neither has ever broken me out. 

however, the new Colorstay I havent tried but will since its cheaper than EL and I like heavier coverage that stays put. 

I used to use Lancome Teint Idole but they changed the formula and it left me greasy and didnt stay on all day like the old stuff. Too bad, I'm hoping this isnt the same with Colorstay!

ALL MAC foundations have broken me out, liquid, powder etc. I always try anything new when it comes out since its cheap but its always broken me out, which is too bad. 

Clinique was ok, never broke me out but I cant get the coverage I need or want with any of them. 

Didnt like Dior, or Bobbi Brown, Chanel was crap, Bare Essentials did nothing and that little size wouldnt last me 1 month, it gave a nice finish after I put foundation on but not alone.


----------

